# usb to ide HDD not recognized by windows



## rneckles (Apr 21, 2009)

I have an old hard drive i want to recover some files from. I have the Hard drive removed from the tower and connected to the USB2.0 to IDE adapter. The Hard Drive is set to master, i get power when i connect the power cord and the drive is spinning. when i plug the USB connector to my laptop i see it is connected but it will not create a letter drive in my computer page. when i view the properties from my laptop i see it recognizes the hard drive and says it is located at location 0. that is the location regardless of which usb port i connect it to. can some one help out with this?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Might have to go into disk management and allocate the drive, not 
format! Its either allocate, or initialize, cant remember which. Not 
sure you need a jumper, someone else will probably answer that..


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

Shut down the PC. Reboot the PC with the USB drive DISCONNECTED. Wait for the OS to fully load, then plug the USB into your PC.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

What kind of hard drive is it? If Western Digital, the adapter may want no jumper on the hard drive at all. This is true for my BYTECC adapter.


----------

